# Last years favorite photo



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Post the one picture you took last year that is your favorite. Also the name the trail, what area it is in and time of year.

Siberia Creek Trail, Big Bear, CA. September


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

Schaffer farms, MD: 8/18/2005.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Zion*

The virgin river from the hurricane rim trail. My first and only time out to this area so far. Pic is from april 2005


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

really nice pics guys! i wish i had a photo to share, but i don't go anywhere nor do i ever have the time to stop for some pics. thats my 2006 resolution....takes some pics while riding!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Kualoa Ranch, Oahu. Sept, 2005. 24 Hour Racecourse.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

Hard to pick which one. I have a bunch

Arcana trail in VT.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure if it's my favorite, but it was handy to post.


----------



## NoMud (Mar 22, 2004)

Somewhere different: Pentland hills, Edinburgh, Scotland.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Pure, unadulterated, trail dog joy.
Mill Creek Trail, Sherando, Va. Christmas Eve, 2005


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Laurel Mountain Trail - Pisgah*

So many to choose, but this is a great trail (taken NewYearsDay 2005)


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

24 hours in the sage. gunnison, co


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Very nice pics...*

Mine is Moab, UT Hurrah Pass in early July 2005.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A difficult decision, but I think this is my favorite:

Audra Culver Trail, Horsetooth Mountain Park, Fort Collins, Colorado 8/02/05 7:53pm


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure if this is my fav, but it was handy. Tsali's Left Loop in early November.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

lovemonkey said:


> Pure, unadulterated, trail dog joy.
> Mill Creek Trail, Sherando, Va. Christmas Eve, 2005


LOL, thanks for sharing. Made me laugh, a great shot.


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

here's my favorite -- shot by debaser last may, in the northern colorado front range.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Bartlett Wash*

Photo by BrianC


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

So many to choose from. Have to go with Downieville, Second Divide in September because the action it conveys is Downieville.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Auburn, CA


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Gotta be Commando Run, Vail Colorado August 2005.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Debaser said:


> I found it while making calendars using pictures from a group blog


Surely you are going to make a couple extra to put up for sale at Redstone right? I am in need of a 2006 calendar.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Buffehr Trail*

in Vail Colorado, June-ish. I found it while making calendars using pictures from a group blog, and decided it was time to change up the avatar. Oh, and I didn't take it, but it's one of the best pictures of me from this year.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Thunder Mountain Trail - Red Canyon, UT

Also, here's the best video clip I took this year, from the Zion Freeride Festival.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> Gotta be Commando Run, Vail Colorado August 2005.


Photo by anthonys, canine mayhem by Randall.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Gooseberry Mesa UT, Halloween weekend.










I dunno if it's my fave pic, but it was the best thing I saw while biking all year, except maybe the parking lot after the hardest ride I've ever been on New Year's Eve while it was raining


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Jdub said:


> Surely you are going to make a couple extra to put up for sale at Redstone right? I am in need of a 2006 calendar.


A longish story, but bears telling here since I see so many great pictures on this site.

I'm part of a group blog of old buddies from just post-college, xc racing days in Nebraska. We're spread out a bit now and use it to keep in touch, smack talk, etc. We've posted a ton of pictures and storys this year, someone mentioned that we should make a calendar, and I somehow took the helm, dug through the blog, gathered the pictures, and placed and order for 17 calendars from Costco to be delivered via FedEx the day most of us were together for a party back in NE.

Day of the party, I'm checking my email, and Costco tells their sob story: Machinery broke down, lots of orders, sorry your order won't likely make it pre-xmas. But, since it's our fault, if you don't get them pre-Xmas they're free. Not just the shipping, but the entire order!

Xmas comes and goes, and a few days later the package makes it to my buddy's house, all the charges were refunded to my credit card, and Tuesday, via Nebraska, my calendar makes it to Nebraska. So... Costco Photo's customer service rocks. We've got no extras, but Redstone should have one up by this weekend for you to check out. If you think it's worthy, we could get you hooked up.


----------



## brozek (Aug 17, 2005)

My wife took a bunch of gorgeous pictures this season, but the one of my first podium is my favorite -


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

The pic quality my not compare with most on here, but...

I actually managed to shoot this this photo of myself using the timer on my camera and a twig tripod. It's on a section of trail up behind my house outside of Denver (the CO Trail) - on a day when I was playing hookey, which makes the picture that much better in my opinion.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*so tough to choose*

tough to choose for sure. for some reason i keep going back to these. pic number one is from oahu, hawaii in january 05'. this was from a 2 week trip that i took to hawaii with jen, shonny vanlandingham, mary hearn and elke brutsaert. despite having brought our mtn bikes over, we did not do a huge amount of off road riding, mostly as shonny was busy doing her base mile training on her road bike, and we would try our best to keep up until the temptation of drinking mai tais on the beach became too great and we would ditch off the pavement. this shot was from one of our few dirt rides, where a few minutes into the ride the ominous looking clouds that had been hovering overhead let loose with the rain they were threatening. this shot to me reminds me of the dark, dense foliage covering the trail, and the dreary day that we encountered while riding. the rider is elke brutsaert.

the second shot was from spring time 05'. the cave that i was shooting from made a great frame for the perfect blue sky in the background and i shot many many pics of matt just barely in the frame, or already over the cave before i got this one.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, my dog resembles that canine....turns out to be double duty for me; first to hose down my bike, then to wash the dog


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*tahoe Flume Trail*

Flume Trail above Lake Tahoe in August. Not my favorite trail but some of my favorite views.


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's my best singletrack shot without too many riders stinkin up the photo...  .....had to scan it in...I take too many group photos i've noticied 

Mad Creek - Steamboat Springs, CO - June 05


----------



## kirbster1966 (Jul 14, 2004)

Here are two of my favourites. I am a newb, but have the bug bad.
The first is my nephew. It is his first or second ride ever, but he used to motocross and it shows. This is at a trail called Three Rocks in the Glen Major Forest north of Ajax Ontario, Canada. Another friend of mine shot it and i think it is a great shot for a pocket digital camera.
The second shot is from New Years day and i just like it for some reason. Very peaceful. It is from just up the rode from teh previous shot at Durham Forest.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I didn't take too many good photos in '05. Hey, there's another NY resolution for me.

I kinda like the uniqueness of this one, though.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My favorite from the year. I was playing w/my little tripod and strapping it to the bike in various places. Taken this past fall in SW WI. So its two pics. I can't figger which is better...


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*the calendars are AWESOME!!*



Debaser said:


> I'm part of a group blog of old buddies from just post-college, xc racing days in Nebraska. We're spread out a bit now and use it to keep in touch, smack talk, etc. We've posted a ton of pictures and storys this year, someone mentioned that we should make a calendar, and I somehow took the helm, dug through the blog, gathered the pictures, and placed and order for 17 calendars from Costco to be delivered via FedEx the day most of us were together for a party back in NE.


Bdiddy got me my calendar yesterday -- nice work Debaser!! I was pretty surprised at your choice of photos for the December image. That's one of my 2005 favorites!

Thanks for pulling those together buddy. My calendar is hanging right behind my workbench in the bike room -- it'll get viewed often. Even though they ended up being free, we all still owe you a big one for putting it together. :-}

Cheers,
MG

... Attached is another super awesome image from 2005 (courtesy of the lens of Debaser)


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*Spruce Lake...*

...in the beautiful southern Chilcotin Mountains area, north of Pemberton/Whistler, BC.

Now, just have to wait till winter is over to ride there again!


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

radair said:


> I didn't take too many good photos in '05. Hey, there's another NY resolution for me.
> 
> I kinda like the uniqueness of this one, though.


I have the same resolution, but here is a bike pic from the summer of 05 in the Latham Poop Loop. It is not the greatest pic, but the only one I have. The next one is a freeze frame of me falling on a helmit cam video.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

lovemonkey said:


> Pure, unadulterated, trail dog joy.
> Mill Creek Trail, Sherando, Va. Christmas Eve, 2005


So awesome... our lab "Larry" is crazy for the trail like that, too...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*HD-Shreisheim*

Heidelberg-Schreisheim, Germany.

I didn't get a chance to ride much this year due to a fustercluck move. On my last ride at the Wessestein I took some pictures to remember a local ride. I've seen this view hundreds of times.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park, AB. October


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Fav (non riding)










Fav (riding)


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Debaser said:


> I'm part of a group blog of old buddies from just post-college, xc racing days in Nebraska. We're spread out a bit now and use it to keep in touch, smack talk, etc. We've posted a ton of pictures and storys this year, someone mentioned that we should make a calendar, and I somehow took the helm, dug through the blog, gathered the pictures....


Cool idea. Now that I'm displaced from my old stomping grounds, I may have to steal that idea and start something like that of my own.



Debaser said:


> ....but Redstone should have one up by this weekend for you to check out.


Cool, I'll have to stop by. You, Dave and I can have a "all mountain" bike shootout now with the 5 Spot, 5.5 and 575


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ny*

Chenango Valley, NY


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*seven photos ok?*

Bob, near Moab, UT, October, 2005










There are a lot of nice pix in this thread.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Love that pic/series.....


----------



## Winston (Apr 27, 2004)

Aliso Woods, CA. July 2005.

The boys trying to get a 24er Forum up and running:


----------



## kinkcrazy (Nov 14, 2004)

Ash Creek Trail, Safford, AZ. November 2005


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My 2 favourites taken by me.










Riding favourite. My mate Aaron coming over a rock on the Suspension Bridge trail in Toowoomba, Australia.










Non-riding. A sweet sunset behind my Surly. Complete with sunbeam and all.


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

The view of the Pacific Ocean and Skyline facing NW from the top of Black Mountain, about a mile from the top of Montebello Road in Cupertino (Los Altos?). Taken in January or February and still my favorite shot, it constantly serves as my desktop background when I'm not stealing everyone else's beautiful shots from MTBR posts.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is my favorite


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

*Near Coalinga*

ummm, Kreynhagen Peak


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*Bob is fixed...*

Victor, CO - Sept. '05


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

*Winter 2005*

Before someone else does. Dragons Back Day after Xmas


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

lidarman said:


> Bob, near Moab, UT, October, 2005


Ha, I almost posted that one as my fave (current wallpaper).

And what's with all the people posting multiples - the OP stated ONE pic.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some great pics already posted. I'm not worthy.*

I don't know if this is my favorite, but I already posted my year in review so this will do. I love the wild flowers and the gathering blackness. Badger Pass at Cottonwood near Las Vegas.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm a noob at this but every now and then I remember my camera. I am hoping for a lot more content in '06... especially of the county on the other side of this bridge (and near Santa Cruz).


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

OK, I'll play. I limited myself to riding shots to keep from posting several...

[...pic deleted...]

South Boundary Trail[/center]


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

dstepper said:


> Post the one picture you took last year that is your favorite. Also the name the trail, what area it is in and time of year.


Clear Lake trail. Oregon. October.


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

*Colorado Front Range*

Heil ranch, May 05, cloudy, misty day. Not as wet as it looks.

First pic is the raw photo, messing around with photoshop on the second.

The third is the same trail, same spot, the next day.

You gotta love Colorado for riding.


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

My son's first trail ride, August 2005, Blankets Creek beginner loop, north of Atlanta, GA. Definitely my favorite shot of the year.


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rollin' big wheels through the campsite at the 24HOA at Conyers.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mt. Baldy*

This has to be one of the best rides I've ever done. I got this one in just before the end of the year and was my last ride of the year. Here I am on the summit of Mt. Baldy 10,064 feet, high above Los Angeles. Temps on the summit were in the low 40's and winds were sustained 30-40 MPH.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

S-Works said:


> Heil ranch, May 05, cloudy, misty day. Not as wet as it looks. .


 Very cool. That is the most inviting photo of Heil Ranch I have ever seen! Makes it look like a trail I wanna ride rather that have to ride due to various reasons.


----------



## dahoos (Mar 13, 2004)

*I can't decide.*

Moab- Porc. Rim Trail
Near Fruita- One of the loops....can't remember exactly which one.
Mt. Hood in bckgrnd- Knebal Springs Trail
And Arches N.P. Even though I just hiked there.....I liked the photo non the less.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

radair said:


> And what's with all the people posting multiples - the OP stated ONE pic.


Herding cats?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Menso, your pic link is broken.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

radair said:


> Ha, I almost posted that one as my fave (current wallpaper).
> 
> And what's with all the people posting multiples - the OP stated ONE pic.


 No one ever reads these things. It said ONE pic and one taken BY the poster, not of the poster (unless it's a self portrait). These posts always bring out the "hey look at me riding posts" because I think people are spring loaded for that.

Thus, I apologize for posting 7 pix instead of the requested 1 pic!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm going to cheat, since the thing will let me do five pics......


1. Me, timer shot goofing around on Sourdough Trail
2. ibmkidIII on searle pass
3. Group on Upper Fish Creek Falls. 
4. Me at Winter Park, Mtn. Goat trail. Timer shot. 
5. Julie in Sedona.


----------



## habernac (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I shot my wad on my year in pics thread. But here's one more that didn't make the cut for that.

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/medium/1212dasani.jpg">


----------



## RandyA (Oct 4, 2005)

*Have a few...*

Back in May I volunteered at a local low-key mtb race. The race included an age division for kids with tricycles or training wheels. The images were just so darn cute!



















But also, this past year was the first year I did any competitive racing. I ran 2 half marathons and rode in the annual Iceman Challenge mtb race here in MI. It was a very exciting and busy year with training and racing.

Flying Pig Half Marathon - May 1, 2005 - Cincinatti, OH
* Overall Rank = 1626 of 3738 
* Class Rank = 121 of 178
* 6.8 MILES = 01:14:21
* CHIP FINAL = 02:10:42 
* Pace = 00:09:58 
* Final = 02:16:17










Detroit Free Press/Flagstar Bank Half Marathon - Oct, 23, 2005 - Detroit, MI
* Overall Rank = 1989 of 4072
* Class Rank = 203 of 336
* Underwater mile = 9:02 (we ran through the international -underwater- tunnel between Detroit, MI and Windsor, ON Canada)
* Chip time = 02:06:52 
* Pace = 00:09:42 
* Gun time = 02:19:36










NOTE: My apologies, I didn't purchase the jpg photos for my half marathons.

Xterra ICEMAN Cometh Challenge - November 5, 2005 - Traverse City, MI
Time = 2:48:16

Kinda showing how exhausted I was after almost 27 miles










The smile breaking through making it to the finish


----------



## JSM (Jun 13, 2005)

Wasatch Crest Utah August 2005


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm sorry there are no riders in my shots. All of my trips are solo.

Sun Valley, July









Durango, July


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

My favorite picture, snapped by the folks at Cateye HQ out of Osaka, Japan.
This is me at the Japan Mighty Duro 24 Hour Race.
This caps off a successfull season of solo 12 & 24 hour racing.
Viva la 2006 Season!!!


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

I was looking through my pictures and it turns out I only took one(no joke) picture on the trail in '05.

not even in motion


bike related but not dirt related


I guess I'm going to have to do better in '06


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Local trail during a nice fall ride.









Raging the 24 Hous of Seven Oaks in Boone, Iowa in September


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Champery, Switzerland. July.*

Mrs SwissBuster on the final downhill of the day.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

nice one, gav. here's my euro contribution:

les deux alpes, france


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

*Devil's Gulch, Cashmere Wa.*



dstepper said:


> Post the one picture you took last year that is your favorite. Also the name the trail, what area it is in and time of year.
> 
> Siberia Creek Trail, Big Bear, CA. September


Devil's Gulch, Cashmere Wa, Sept 2005 as the colors started changing...

dstepper... nice idea for a thread, much enjoyed.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*I couldn't resist putting two in*

This is from a ride at Black Butte Adventures in October. I have really learned to enjoy taking kids out to ride, and the camera seems to come out more on those rides.








This one is from a ride in the badlands of North Dakota just outside of Medora.








Neither of these are necasarily my favorites, but they are photos I enjoy but have not posted here before. My apologies for not following the rules.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*Had to do 2*

1- First "real" off road ride with my little man on Donner Lake single track. He now has a bigger bike that'll be brought on the same ride this year.
2- Biggerst annoyance. Nice techy roll being wiped out by skidiots in Rockville. The original trail is the pale rock all the way on the right in the pic. Not walkable but there is an alternate line back about 10 yards on the trail. (my bike's pointing that way) Why a fav? Good to show ppl to friggen stop tearing it up and screwing it up for the rest of us. If you can't ride it, don't f it up for others.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's two that I took that always gets me Jones'in for a ride:

Gabriellino Trail, Angeles Forest, CA









Wildwood Park, Thousand Oaks, CA


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm going to go the kid route too...*

It took a bit of convincing to get my daughter to try this drop out. Its not big, but the biggest she has ever done. The smile afterwards was amazing.


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2004)

Rider unknown. Taken at Windansea. 

Sorry to say I have no riding photos for 05. A direct result of my worst year from a number of rides standpoint since 2000. That's what 2 kids will do for you if your not carefull. 

Love all the pictures posted so far.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

this is THE only pic of me from last year..friends are dinks and always gotta have their pic taken


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*The trail less trammeled*

Waterfall Creek (Steve Cook version) CB, CO fall 2005


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Before the fire*



KRob said:


> I don't know if this is my favorite, but I already posted my year in review so this will do. I love the wild flowers and the gathering blackness. Badger Pass at Cottonwood near Las Vegas.


That must be from early 2005 eh? That area is still blackened mostly.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 1, 2005)

Moab UT


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*2005 Favorite Photo*

Stoney Cabin Ridge, Mountain Top, PA. Brian W. was the shooter. Sunset and Moonrise at the same time witnessed on this ride.


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another Comando Run*

Good Memories for sure

TJ


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Have two...*

I'm torn between these two...
So I'll post them both.

1. Invermere, British Columbia, Canada - Toby Creek Trail, August.
2. Kananaskis Country, (near) Calgary, Alberta, Canada - Sulphur Springs Trail, October.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

heres mine not that i had to many pics to decide from hopefully i'll have more this year
local ride in calgary










DMR


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice McClung in the background there....


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's me at Diablo:


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

*St Helens - Plains of Abraham - Washington - August 2005*










One of my favorites for 2005.

Hawkens


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sedona, Arizona. September 2005.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Nice Pic*



Impy said:


> Sedona, Arizona. September 2005.


Looks nice and warm. Oh and I like deviled ham too.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

Couple more to add to the growing collection of sweet pics....some East Coast love....
1. Merli park (Fell Mountain) near Carbondale, PA
2. Shindagin Hollow, Ithaca, NY


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Loveland, CO


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Last time we got Rain here in NM*

Was at the Los Alamos Pajarito Punishment Race in August! Maybe not my FAVORITE, but in the top 3 from 2005 - Why? Sportsman took the shot, I survived intact at the race placing second, narrowly beating a friend and all-around rocket; it's GREEN and fresh - way greener than I can recall seeing it so late in the summers here, and downright lush compared to NOW - as we're in the driest winter start I've ever seen, so dry I rode to over 1,000 feet in elevation ABOVE the ski area yesterday (!) ...

Anyhow - the shot is from lap#2 of 3 I think, of a very hard and long race in Northern NM:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hard to choose just one.... so I'll throw in a couple. Not as beatiful as the Alps or Colorado, but it's where I ride!

1.- Las Eses, Chiluca, Mexico, 31-Jul-05
2.- Another Place in Chiluca, same date.


----------



## Stefan_G (May 10, 2005)

*The Colorado Trail in July, near Chalk Creek*

Man there are some great pics in this thread.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

My fiance on the Moab Rim Trail, UT, April 2005.

Thanks for all the great pics, everyone!


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a couple from a multitude of favorites

jps


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Not bike related...*



dstepper said:


> Post the one picture you took last year that is your favorite. Also the name the trail, what area it is in and time of year.
> 
> Siberia Creek Trail, Big Bear, CA. September


but I love this shot. The Watchtower in Sequoia National Park on a mid May morning.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

'San Francisco Oxtotilpan' to 'Valle de Bravo' ride. May 18th, 2005.

Both are of the same day, and it was a beautifull day and very impresive.


----------



## Cloud9 (Dec 28, 2005)

SwissBuster said:


> Mrs SwissBuster on the final downhill of the day.


 That one's my favorite as well. Been my desktop wallpaper all year. Actually, that entire picpost was my favorite. But seeing as how we're submitting our own works, here's my thing.

This was taken in Crested Butte, on a business trip starting a frame company that failed miserably. 2005 wasn't my best year. This is my one positive memory from the entire experience:








. Yeah, I suck at photoshop. Could have gone with just the middle pic, which is nice on its own, but the periphreal is so... well, I couldn't resist.


----------

